# Fishing Show: Destin To Fish



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Just happened to catch a episode of this show " Destin to Fish" which i have never seen before. The boat is out of Destin Fl and on this show they went way out to the rigs and slayed them !

They had a huge mako on that they lost pretty quick but ended up catch some quality yellowfins.

First off: Man this made me want to go fish, shook off the deer hunting in a hurry that's for sure !

Second : Just a cool show with guys doing what we love:

Anyone else seen it ??

If not try and catch it :thumbsup:


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

What channel
Sounds like a fun show to watch.

.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Chapman5011 said:


> What channel
> Sounds like a fun show to watch.
> 
> .


 
http://www.nwfdailynews.com/sports/...realin-scripts-hooks-tv-fishing-show-1.328603

http://destintofish.com/about-us/

Pretty sure : sportsmans channel.

Just fun to watch if you have ever been on a rig trip :thumbsup:


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

I was going to post it but I'm always posting fishing shows! Figured yall might catch on that I am obsessed! Last week was the best so far Yellowfin at the rigs


----------



## gkram180 (Mar 5, 2012)

Yes! Fridays on Sportsman Channel

That's my boys! Capt BJ Teems on the Realin Scripts.

Check em out. They finish up their trip on the next episode. They slayed them.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

I've DVr what looks to episode 2, and watched the first few mins. It looks pretty good. Great to see some local gulf coast action.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Seen it for the first time last week. Looks pretty well put together.


----------



## knot_so_fast (Jul 23, 2013)

Capt. BJ is my boy as well. We went to highschool together. Great Capt, just like his father.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Is he related to Billy Teems? Or is this the same person?


----------



## knot_so_fast (Jul 23, 2013)

He is Billy Teems son.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Part 3 of the gulf yellowfin tuna show is tonight at ten sportsmen channel 605 on directv.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

24ft fishmaster said:


> Part 3 of the gulf yellowfin tuna show is tonight at ten sportsmen channel 605 on directv.



They pretty much killed it , limited on yellowfin . 

Really got me pumped up for the season !


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Was it my imagination or were they gaffing snapper and redfish and then throwing them back?


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Bill Me said:


> Was it my imagination or were they gaffing snapper and redfish and then throwing them back?


Are you talking about the show where the newlyweds booked the boat ?

I saw that show and thought they were boxing those fish .

I didnt notcie them throwing any back except back in the cooler , but maybe i missed something you didnt ?


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Yes they used the small gaff looked to be in the gills and through them over the side.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

It was the show with the disabled vets. Yes they had a small gaff and were trying to get in gills with varying degrees of success and then "releasing." Snapper and a slot red. I don't get it.


----------

